# Shoppin with Momma



## Chiller (Jan 23, 2007)

I always carry a point and shoot with me in my pocket, and while out shoppin with Momma, I captured a few snaps of her just being herself

Hmm..not much for sales here. 






still no sales here.





Holy Chorlesterol





Checkin the list


----------



## Corry (Jan 23, 2007)

Aaww! Very sweeeet! I like em.


----------



## PNA (Jan 23, 2007)

Very nice......you'll always have memories with these shots.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 23, 2007)

What an awesome idea!  Love the shots too, especially the "I can't believe it's not butter" tilt shot, and the one of her hands.


----------



## Alison (Jan 23, 2007)

Great series, the last is my favorite. It reminds me of shopping with my grandma when I was a little girl, very fond memories indeed :love: Thank you for sharing these!


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 23, 2007)

I like the first and third shots.


----------



## jeniferbwa (Jan 27, 2007)

That is such an awesome and creative idea, they are perfect in b&w too.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 27, 2007)

I really like the last one.  Its something you see often but makes a great photo shot!!!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone.  I really appreciate your comments.   I know now that if I go shoppin with Mom, she will be keeping her eye on the camera:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Alex06 (Jan 27, 2007)

Aww, all are very cute. The butter (cream cheese?) dilema is my favorite. We've all been there.   The last one is cool too.  It would've been quite the mystery if weren't in the context of the other photos.


----------

